# Rabbit and Turtles needs homes - OH



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

-
Tibbar, m, 2 1/2 years - $20








He doesn't care much for being held. He'd rather watch you try to catch him as he runs around the bed, behind things, into corners and just about everywhere. His name came from the word Rabbit. Look at it backwards.
-
Littlefoot & Yellowtail, 1 1/2 years - $10
Red-eared sliders. Not tamed. Gender unknown. Been together for the passed 1 1/2 years. Can be adopted together or separately. Adult-sized.


----------

